# Honey Solutions honey packing company has weekend fire



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I got this message this morning:
Ernie

http://home.ezezine.com/1636/1636-2010.04.20.14.05.archive.html
CATCH THE BUZZ






Honey Solutions honey packing company has weekend fire


By Jane Howard Lee
Contributor, THE BAYTOWN SUN



The main metal building at Honey Solutions, a honey processing plant between Baytown and Mont Belvieu, Texas, may have survived Hurricane Ike, but it could not hold up against a fire that raged through the plant Sunday night, formerly known as Hoyt’s Honey Farm, about 7:40 p.m.

Located at 11711 Interstate 10 East, Honey Solutions processes bulk honey from American and overseas sources, and then distributes it to food manufacturers and honey distributors throughout the nation. 

It is one of the largest dedicated industrial honey suppliers in the United States.

The plant suffered heavy damage from the blaze, but no injuries were reported.

Firefighters from some of the other agencies remained on the scene longer and arson investigators worked to determine the cause of the blaze. Initial reports indicated that 100% of the offices were destroyed, but this isn’t confirmed.

By Monday morning, workers with Phoenix Pollution Control and Environmental Services were at Honey Solutions to begin clean-up activities, while Honey Solutions workers awaited a representative from the insurance company.

According to a spokesman for the Chambers County Office of Emergency Management, 10 other fire departments responded to the fire.


Honey industry spokespeople commented that this is a significant event for the entire honey industry that will exacerbate the international shortage of honey. 






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Find out What’s New At Mann Lake right Here 


Protein feeding pays off with better bee health, better survival, better production, and better wintering. Learn More. 




Subscribe to Malcolm Sanford’s Apis Newsletter right here For a comprehensive listing of beekeeping events around the country and around the globe, check out Bee Culture’s Global Beekeeping Calendar 




This message brought to you by Bee Culture, The Magazine Of American Beekeeping, published by the A.I. Root Company.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Interesting to see how it effects the honey market. Must have been one heck of a blaze. Ten fire departments responded.


----------



## wlf1961 (Feb 25, 2010)

I drove past it today. Major damage. Building was a total loss looked like from the highway.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

Dose this mean the industrial honey market has lost one of its main packers and suppliers?


a little history - http://www.albionmonitor.com/0310a/chinesehoney.html


----------



## JohnLaurino (Nov 2, 2009)

Certainly food makers using HH products will be impacted and will have to possibly source some honey elsewhere. However I ask to myself if they would be willing or able to pay real prices. Up to now I have not seen any change on the price trend (softening).


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

There was a message this afternoon on my answering machine from a major honey packer wondering if we had any honey left to sell.
May be a total coincidence, but curious timing, no?
Sheri


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I know it is off topic, but what did they offer?

On topic: what was the origin of the fire??? (hint)


Roland


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Off topic: Roland, never called them back. They just asked on the machine if we had any left to sell. Last offer we had a couple months back was $1.60.
Sheri


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

So filling the hole in this market, wondering if the contract spec's for the honey call for the honey to contain antibiotic's and rice syrup


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

I have to wonder at what value per lb was the honey in green barrels insured?


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

Heard from a honey buyer that Honey Solutions is up and running, telling their customers they will have no problem filling orders


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Their ship came in.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

Honey buyer also mentioned they were going to start packing "real "honey..................I am sure the profit in this particular business would probably be quite good


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Tom G. Laury said:


> Their ship came in.


:lpf:


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

And their insurance probally gave them U.S. market prices for the imported honey they lost.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

If honey is like oil everyone price will be going up.:doh: It only takes one honey spill to make the price good up.


----------

